# smart repair or respray



## Tir (Sep 19, 2016)

https://ibb.co/fr3ALk

hi stone chip damage to top of wing and a-frame. other party had admitted damage so cost not an issue

the accident repair centre say because they offer lifetime guarantee they will take the wing off and respray it completely and respay the whole a-frame. This will involve removing the bumper and I'm concerned at other marks that nay result

It seems a bit over the top and I don't fancy a respray for every stone chip

Is smart repair with a company like chips away able to compete with repraying panel? thanks

ps one company I got a qoote from today said they would have to respray drivers door


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think it depends on whether you can find a decent smart repair guy... Quite rare and a lot of frankly useless tools are doing that kind of work nowadays.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm amazed you managed to get the stone to pay for it


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I am quite interested in how you got someone to pay for stone chip damage?


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I'd be going for a smart repair of finding a specialist type of paint chip kit. I wouldn't ever go for a full on paint job to get rid of that, I could probably learn to live with that - it just isn't worth the risk of a substandard finish or bad paint match etc eradicating it.

We all hate stone chips, but they are just unavoidable - aside from not driving anywhere.


----------



## Tir (Sep 19, 2016)

i was following a lorry with a skip on the back. i rang them and they didnt straight out admit it but said they didn't think i was making it up and would make a contribution

i had also reported it to my insurer. 2 days after they said they would pay some towards it my insurer informed me that they had admitted liability

not sure why


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Crazy, smart repair can handle that... remember it's the guy behind the tools doesn't matter if he works in a shop or outside.


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

I would learn to live with it personally. Cars are made to be driven and these things happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Tir said:


> https://ibb.co/fr3ALk
> 
> hi stone chip damage to top of wing and a-frame. other party had admitted damage so cost not an issue
> 
> ...


This is detaling world and it's all in the detail ... some are chasing perfection. 
But jeez, risk shoddy finish or poor colour match for that :doublesho
I'd rather live with it or try touching it in with a touch up paint and very fine brush. I'd say you could 85 percent loose that with. A touch up. What car is it btw ?


----------



## stephenniall (Sep 10, 2014)

Absolutely no way a bodyshop would remove the wing to paint a little stone chip like that. 

Unless there's a break to go off the A pillar, they'll have to lacquer the full quarter panel, or do a fade out (like a smart repairer would) on the A pillar. 

I've worked in Bodyshops who offer lifetime guarantees & currently work as a smart repairer. I'd have no issue painting that, would do a blend on the a pillar and paint the full wing.


----------

